# derelict deptford



## unknowndrifta (Feb 26, 2012)

beer and bread by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


cold by unknowndrifta1


cold by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr, on Flickr


deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


hammers fan blowing bubbles by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


unknown deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derilect unknown deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Untitled by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


old deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Untitled by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Untitled by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Stairs deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


behind the door by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


dusk upon deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


need a windo cleaner by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


vooodoo burnt stuff by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


old news papers by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


my view by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


one to many by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


be lucky by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


be lucky by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


derelict deptford by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Picture 350 by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Picture 343 by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Picture 338 by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


Picture 293 by unknowndrifta1, on Flickr


----------



## old git (Feb 26, 2012)

*Deptford*

Didnt know these were still around now all the main road frontage has been rebuilt.
Remember getting trapped upstairs when half a dozen druggies came in.
turned out they were foreign security men skiving with some beer but they put the wind up me!


----------



## unknowndrifta (Feb 26, 2012)

hopefully they dont bulldoze this place its been like that for years. as for the security there is non there its an amazing place with loads of foxes that i feed bread every now and then and drink loads of beer and howl at the moon when im pissed good times.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great advert for Pils & Red Stripe, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Feb 26, 2012)

Went to college around Deptford for a year or so, the thread title could have been referring to any part of the place - was pretty grim. 
Nice shots though - come across any crack heads by any chance?


----------



## unknowndrifta (Feb 27, 2012)

na no crackheads if you went there you might see the odd bosnian or polish but they are harmless they got jobs as builders but dont have any were to live so they sleep there sometimes you should go there its a great photo opertunity to get some good shots which you will plus your onley round the corner be lucky


----------

